
Show HN: Catslack - mjdesa
https://github.com/influxdata/catslack
======
0942v8653
Why require the string "EOF" at the end? Wh not wait for the actual EOF? Does
it do multiple messages from the same pipe?

Edit: no, it doesn't. If you want to change this, you can use
[https://golang.org/pkg/io/ioutil/#ReadAll](https://golang.org/pkg/io/ioutil/#ReadAll)
instead of bufio scanners.

~~~
enzanki_ars
I submitted a pull request to fix that issue, plus a couple of others over at
[https://github.com/enzanki-ars/catslack](https://github.com/enzanki-
ars/catslack).

